

Show HN: Drive traffic when sharing 3rd party content on social media - edwinespinosa09
http://linkplugapp.com/

======
mtmail
A screenshot or video will help a lot. I registered and created an ad and
still didn't know what the website/service is for. Why doesn't the homepage
say it's a link shortener that adds an interstitial with a 15 second countdown
and then link to the target page?

In your HN comment you write "Solution: Embed “interstitial” ad space into 3rd
party content (e.g. [http://lnkplg.co/RGPp)"](http://lnkplg.co/RGPp\)")
Perfect, write that on your homepage including the link.

~~~
edwinespinosa09
Yeah that definitely makes sense. The reason we haven't put much work into the
homepage is we are not focusing on consumers or even SMB, instead focusing on
bigger brands and influencers who will create a pleasant interstitial UX.
Those types of clients are white glove and are dealt with personally by us.

Any thoughts on the interstitial experience?

------
edwinespinosa09
Hi, guys im co-founder of this project, here's a summary

Problem: Sharing 3rd party content on social, despite relevance or value, does
not yield a positive ROI for influencers.

Hypothesis: If an influencer had full-control of an interstitial ad space then
they would be incentivized to share more 3rd party content

Solution: Embed “interstitial” ad space into 3rd party content (e.g.
[http://lnkplg.co/RGPp](http://lnkplg.co/RGPp))

Current Stage: Building case studies with highly visible social accounts with
a focus on improving public facing UX.

Remote Team: 1 full-stack dev (Tampa, FL) 1 sales/hustler (DeLand, FL)

Kevin & ShowHN: We realize our website and dashboard need work, however, we
feel improving our interstitial ad’s Atarimae Hinshitsu (function) and
Miryokuteki Hinshitsu (enchantment) is paramount.

Any advice on demo UI/UX would be appreciated! Demo:
[http://lnkplg.co/RGPp](http://lnkplg.co/RGPp)

~~~
futhey
Pretty neat!

However, I think there might be a tiny bit too much friction in using it.

First, I have to remember how to get to your app again. Then I have to login.
Then I have to paste a link in a box, & then I get another link that I take
somewhere else.

I'm probably not going to remember your app until I'm about to post something
into a social network somewhere else, & I'm not sure how much anticipated-
friction I would tolerate in that situation.

Maybe a chrome extension would be neat down the road, or maybe if I could
prepend something like <user-
name>.plug.to/news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10063441

It's really interesting though! You should keep working on it!

~~~
edwinespinosa09
yeah I see what you mean, we built an oauth signup option in v1.0 that we
might bring back that allows you to just automatically "switch" the links you
post.

We also have the chrome extension on deck ;)

So no major issues with the public facing UI/UX in your opinion? example:
[http://lnkplg.co/RGPp](http://lnkplg.co/RGPp)

~~~
futhey
The widget itself is pretty slick (for the final end-user), and the Chrome
extension is probably too much effort on your part to justify building at this
point. OAuth helps, but it would only reduce friction for first-time users.

------
ironsides
This is an interesting feature for content and brand marketing.

The url might be challenging for audiences. Is there a way to use our own
shortners (ie mybrand.com/RGPp) so this whole service is white label?

~~~
brianpetro_
We can completely white-label the service for large clients.

The only alternative domain currently available in our public facing proof-of-
concept is poli.link. You can sign up with this link to create an account
using the poli.link domain: [http://poli.link](http://poli.link)

~~~
andreaespinosa
So that's the only current domain but any short link domain can probably be
purchase by say godaddy and integrated I presume

~~~
brianpetro_
Yes. Shoot me an email if you're interested in setting it up (Brian at
LinkPlugapp.com)

------
tylercarlson
This seems to certainly have some marketing potentially. But I can also see it
getting abused. If someone seems to be more spammy than just provided more
value (ie coupons, emails, etc). I would love to see it in the hands of
someone with a large following. I wonder what percentage of people would click
in so to speak.

What would you say is the hardest part about initially implementing this is?

~~~
edwinespinosa09
we definitely can see how the average consumer could use this for ill purposes
which is why we haven't marketed this product to the public.

We have a public facing product for our personal use and for quality feedback,
like that from the HN community ;)

Finding users who will use this software in an quality manner is our main
goal, showing that these interstitials can be used to add a lot of value
(limited time offers, events, AMA's, periscope/meerkat notifications etc.)

Implementing this product is really easy because we are essentially a short
linking service.

1) find a 3rd party article 2) designate what you want display (e.g. landing
page, kickstarter page etc.) 3) generate the short link and share it

